# where can you find annual MF postings?



## Sandy VDH (Oct 15, 2021)

I guess I am not searching well enough, as I did not find it. 

Any link would be helpful. 

TIA.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 16, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I guess I am not searching well enough, as I did not find it.
> 
> Any link would be helpful.
> 
> TIA.



Sandy,

You must login to get it. I have attached it.

Sam


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks 

Has 2022 rates been set yet, sorry that is what I was looking for.  I already have 2021, but I am not a WM member so I can't log in.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 16, 2021)

Not yet. Comes in Jan 2022. Expect 4-5% increase. 5% is max pet the bylaws.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Nov 11, 2021)

I do not own WM but am considering a small purchase.  Do maintenance fees apply to buckets of points like this chart shows?  For example if I own 20,000 points I would pay $1,670 per year but if I own 20,001 I would pay $1,850 per year.  Otherwise owning one more point would cost an additional $180 in MF?  Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 11, 2021)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I do not own WM but am considering a small purchase.  Do maintenance fees apply to buckets of points like this chart shows?  For example if I own 20,000 points I would pay $1,670 per year but if I own 20,001 I would pay $1,850 per year.  Otherwise owning one more point would cost an additional $180 in MF?  Thanks



You are correct.  MF's assessed go by what you own.  That's why it's a better deal to buy at the top end of the range - more credits per MF dollar.

Dave


----------



## markb53 (Nov 11, 2021)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I do not own WM but am considering a small purchase.  Do maintenance fees apply to buckets of points like this chart shows?  For example if I own 20,000 points I would pay $1,670 per year but if I own 20,001 I would pay $1,850 per year.  Otherwise owning one more point would cost an additional $180 in MF?  Thanks


In WorldMark MF goes up in 2500 credit sections. 5001 credits have the same MF as 7500 credits. 7501 credits have the same MF as 10000 credits so as @DaveNV said you get the best deal when you buy at the top of each range. I just purchased at 10000 credit WorldMark Contract. I think it will work well for me since I live on the West Coast.


----------

